# finding in Hardin County



## railbedstomper (May 4, 2013)

Found 34 grays and yellows Friday evening and 54 this morning on north slope of abandoned rail bed largest was 7 inches smallest 3 inches still fresh but season won't last long here without a rain.


----------

